# Crichton: Warmer's Nightmare



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

I bet Crichton is ROFLHAO....

I read [ame="http://www.amazon.com/State-Fear-Michael-Crichton/dp/0061782661/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261142508&sr=1-3"]this Fiction[/ame] before the Climategate Emails revealed the Conspiracy to Fabricate Science.

If you haven't read State of Fear, then now would be terrific timing.


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 18, 2009)

I read this last summer after running across it at a used book store.  Bought it just because Crichton wrote it without knowing anything about the story.  He is a more than reliable story teller .

As usual, the man was ahead of the curve.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a great prophetic book given today's events, that Warmers manipulated the data


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

JWBooth said:


> I read this last summer after running across it at a used book store.  Bought it just because Crichton wrote it without knowing anything about the story.  He is a more than reliable story teller .
> 
> As usual, the man was ahead of the curve.


, 

Yeah, that's why I picked it up too.

I really wish Fox or someone would wake up and interview him about his feelings regarding Warmergate.

Maybe I should send them an email?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 18, 2009)

Samson said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > I read this last summer after running across it at a used book store.  Bought it just because Crichton wrote it without knowing anything about the story.  He is a more than reliable story teller .
> ...



Michael passed away.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 18, 2009)

In "State of Fear" the Warmers were manipulating the data too


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...



Shoot, I forgot because his latest publication, Pirate Latitudes, was recently published......well, this sucks.

Maybe his editor could do the interview.



CrusaderFrank said:


> In "State of Fear" the Warmers were manipulating the data too



Yes, I'm glad you added this.


----------



## antagon (Dec 18, 2009)

all i know is it's freezing in amsterdam and my flight to london this morning got cancelled with gatwick closed due to snow. gordon brown must have a nagging suspicion he's been shoveling bullshit over 'warming'.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

antagon said:


> all i know is it's freezing in amsterdam and my flight to london this morning got cancelled with gatwick closed due to snow. .




Great Day to read a book: Go get Crichton's, State of Fear.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 18, 2009)

It's a damn good read. Crichton is sorely missed.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's one of his presentations, complete with all the pretty colored charts and graphs that all the warmist wackaloons are so enamored of:

Welcome to MichaelCrichton.com


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude said:


> Here's one of his presentations, complete with all the pretty colored charts and graphs that all the warmist wackaloons are so enamored of:
> 
> Welcome to MichaelCrichton.com



Dude!

Terrific Linky! here's videos there




> *States of Fear: Science or Politics?*
> Michael discusses Chernobyl, the origins of the novel State of Fear, the language of ecological scare-tactics, the ongoing, 150-year trend toward energy decarbonization, and *the concept of "information invalids"-people sickened by bad information*.
> The Independent Institute
> November 15, 2005



OOOOO! I wannabe an information invalid too!!!






> *Complexity Theory and Environmental Management*
> In previous speeches, Michael criticized environmental groups for failing to incorporate complexity theory. Here he explains in detail why complexity theory is essential to environmental management, using the history of Yellowstone Park as an example of what not to do.
> Washington Center for Complexity and Public Policy
> Washington, D.C.
> November 6, 2005



NO! the environment cannot be to complex!!




> *Environmentalism as a Religion*
> People Who Don't Mind Their Own Business
> DDT
> Unproven Dangers of Secondhand Smoke
> ...



I wonder how many times science teachers have played THIS in their classes......


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

I like the complexity theory one the best.

Like the religious angle, I had made the connections years prior (i.e. dire predictions of doomsayers like Paul Erlich and JK Galbraith almost never ever coming to pass) and hadn't seen anyone put it into words so elaborately, yet concisely.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude said:


> I like the complexity theory one the best.
> 
> Like the religious angle, I had made the connections years prior (i.e. dire predictions of doomsayers like Paul Erlich and JK Galbraith almost never ever coming to pass) and hadn't seen anyone put it into words so elaborately, yet concisely.



Yes, putting complex subjects into understandable form certainly was Crichton's gift.

Pity Ron Paul was passed over when this was given out.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Samson, great thread and great recommendation.


Dude said:


> I like the complexity theory one the best.
> 
> Like the religious angle, I had made the connections years prior (i.e. dire predictions of doomsayers like Paul Erlich and JK Galbraith almost never ever coming to pass) and hadn't seen anyone put it into words so elaborately, yet concisely.


Like yourself I have been on this hoax since at least 1990, and I've seen it grow into quite a little rock-n-roll church, quite the cult. And like all religions, it's completely based on mankind's vanity. Take a look at this, they really wish we would just forget it:

Rain follows the plow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It was _actual science_ that said we should just go on ahead and move into arid and semi-arid regions, plow up the soil, dynamite the air, and we would cause regional climate change. This_ hubris_ finds its beginnings in the same place all religions do, mankind's vanity and we still haven't learned that doesn't belong in any scientific equation.

By the way here's a little collection of Crichton's opinions on AGW "science."

Michael Crichton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2009)

State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!


----------



## hjmick (Dec 18, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!



Even in fiction, much truth can be found. Especially when the author does his or her research.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!


Everyone knows that. Have you read it?

Tell that to the AGW scientists who "fact checked" it and released papers on it, idiot. Let them know it was a work of fiction.

Then ask yourself why none of them ever fact checked any of Al Gore's books, then ask _them_ why.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!




I just realized, so is AGW!!!


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Samson said:


> I bet Crichton is ROFLHAO....
> 
> I read this Fiction before the Climategate Emails revealed the Conspiracy to Fabricate Science.
> 
> If you haven't read State of Fear, then now would be terrific timing.





Bfgrn said:


> State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!



Yes, that's what I said in the OP............."so no pea brains" would be confused

But thank's for pointing it out again.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Samson said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > I bet Crichton is ROFLHAO....
> ...


The fucking idiot doesn't even realize this thread is in the "review" forum where books might be talked about.

Notice the knee-jerk reactionary posts by the cultists, in all threads that might be even slightly construed to be attacking their religion? It's almost as bad as Christian fundies!


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!
> ...



Alright, let's just say for argument sake that global warming is a total hoax...
now: 

Is pollution a hoax?
Is our dependency on oil, a resource we don't have a hoax?
Is our national security a hoax?

The problem with you pea brains is you have no real solutions, just childish whining and nay-saying...

Oh, that's right..."Drill baby drill"


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


I for one have posted my solutions on this board many times. None of them involve sending billions of DOLLARS WE DON'T HAVE to "developing countries" as part of our "carbon debt." And NONE of them involve drilling.

The AGW hoaxers' "solutions" won't reduce pollution, won't help us reduce our dependency on foreign oil, and won't help our national security. And not only won't help the planet, will hurt it MORE.

If you had half a brain, you would realize that.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> The fucking idiot doesn't even realize this thread is in the "review" forum where books might be talked about.
> 
> Notice the knee-jerk reactionary posts by the cultists, in all threads that might be even slightly construed to be attacking their religion? It's almost as bad as Christian fundies!


Fundies were mentioned earlier today, in another thread.

It was pointed out that at least the honest good faith Christian fundies threw the Bakkers and Jimmy Swaggart overboard, when their frauds became exposed.

Seems the AGW cult would rather all meet in the pavilion and be done with it.


----------



## Diuretic (Dec 18, 2009)

In this debate, in this arena, Crichton's fiction is as meaningful as hard evidence from scientists.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

Even more so, as Chrichton accurately outlines the structure of the cultish behavior of the AGW true believers, as well as dealing with the content of the information.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> The problem with you pea brains is you have no real solutions, just childish whining and nay-saying..."



Childish?

You mean like name calling?


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude said:


> Even more so, as Chrichton accurately outlines the structure of the cultish behavior of the AGW true believers, as well as dealing with the content of the information.



I forgot: Did he say that the average AGW true believers were Hawt and Gullible Wimmins?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

Some are...But the gullibility remains long after the hawtness wears off.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 18, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



If you had a quarter of a brain you'd be aware that climate change is REAL...

*Climate change*

With increased global energy demand, energy-related carbon dioxide emissions are expected to rise by an average of 1 percent per year through the year 2030. As was recently summarized in the Fourth Assessment Report of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC), *the risks to society and ecosystems from increasing greenhouse gas (GHG) emissions are significant.* Meeting the enormous energy demand growth and managing the risk of GHG emissions are the twin challenges of our time.

We all must engage in the search for solutions if we are to succeed at mitigating these risks. Progress can be achieved through climate change policy frameworks that enable countries to pursue economic progress while promoting the development of technologies necessary to generate and use energy more efficiently. 

*Priority issues*
Reducing Greenhouse Gas Emissions. Improve energy efficiency and reduce greenhouse gas emissions from our own operations as well as from energy use by consumers.

Policy Engagement. Help shape energy policies that support long-range thinking, encourage long-term investment, and allow for an integrated set of solutions.
-------------------------------------------------
This is not the words of some 'religion'...
Climate change


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 18, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



I hate to be a 'Janey-One-Note,' but let me remind all that environmentalism is merely a cover for social justice-Marxist-redistrubutive machinations of the left.

Politics, rather than the promotion of new sources of energy, has hijacked the Green Movement, espicially by those whose main motivation is the devolution of America, or to accomplish government ownership and control of our energy supply.

 Sometimes it's called the Watermelon Effect, as it is made up of the green pro-environment policies on the outside, hiding the red Marxist redistributive policies on the inside.

If you need proof, listen to a translation of the Chavez speech to the warmists, and when he identifies capitalism as the evil, he gets long, loud and sustained applause.


"The 'ghost in the room' at Copenhagen
Hugo Chavez  said in his presentation at COP15 that there was a "silent and terrible ghost in the room" called capitalism, the reactive applause of those attending was beyond enthusiastic. After 20 minutes of his 5 minute time allotment had passed, he closed his Karl Marx quote punctuated speech saying "socialism, the other ghost that is probably wandering around this room, thats the way to save the planet, capitalism is the road to hell....." At which point the audience awarded him with a standing ovation. "
American Thinker Blog: The 'ghost in the room' at Copenhagen


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

> As was recently summarized in the Fourth Assessment Report of the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change (IPCC)...


Which is now a dead letter, as its primary authors have been caught cooking the books and destroying contrary evidence.



> Policy Engagement. Help shape energy policies that support long-range thinking, encourage long-term investment, and allow for an integrated set of solutions.



IOW, engage in authoritarian central political control, without having to go to the trouble of campaigning, persuading or winning any elected office.


----------



## Diuretic (Dec 18, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Or did the green movement emanate from socialists who can see that capitalism is destroying our habitat?  Socialism is the alternative to capitalism and as such it can combat AGW whereas capitalism is indifferent to it.  

Musical interlude:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-9OrHd6QdM[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Dec 18, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> Or did the green movement emanate from socialists who can see that capitalism is destroying our habitat?  Socialism is the alternative to capitalism and as such it can combat AGW whereas capitalism is indifferent to it.


The green movement is the home of displaced Soviet communists. As was evident in the environmental degradation and drastically shorter lifespans in the industrial centers of Soviet Russia, it's beyond evident that socialists/communists not at all concerned with environmental responsibility.

Even though the track record of _*some*_ capitalists is far from stellar, the concept of private property and the quest for higher profitability via lest wasteful practices,  free market economic models are far easier on the environment than collectivist regimes.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


Just like it was in the 1800s?

Rain follows the plow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> The basic premise of the theory was that human habitation and agriculture through homesteading, effected a permanent change in the climate of arid and semi-arid regions, making these regions more humid.


This was accepted science with a consensus, back then you dolt. It, like AGW and all other religions, relies primarily on man's vanity and on faith.

Real science relies on neither, and allows neither. Otherwise, it's not science.

Just like AGW, or "climate change" or whetever they're calling it this week.

Now.

Once again we see you dodging the central point with pointless pinhead pissant pablum deflection. The "solutions" to "climate change" thus far talked about will NOT help the planet in any way. WILL NOT reduce pollution, WILL NOT reduce our dependency on foreign oil and will NOT help our security.

So, there we are. I see you didn't deny this so we are left to believe you know this and don't care. Correct?


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Dude said:


> Some are...But the gullibility remains long after the hawtness wears off.





This would be useful in the Escape and Evasion Phase: 

"I'll call you:" Cliche or MasterPlan?


----------



## Toronado3800 (Dec 18, 2009)

Isn't Crichton the one who misunderstood ice flow as ice growth?


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Toronado3800 said:


> Isn't Crichton the one who misunderstood ice flow as ice growth?



Ice Flow and Ice Growth is often misunderstood.

But, I think Ice T put it best, when he said:



> I Scream, You Scream,
> 
> We ALL Scream
> 
> For Ice Cream


----------



## Toronado3800 (Dec 18, 2009)

> I hate to be a 'Janey-One-Note,' but let me remind all that environmentalism is merely a cover for social justice-Marxist-redistrubutive machinations of the left.


I'll agree environmental regulations are somewhat part of big government. 

That's akin to saying crimes against murder and theft are marxist or part of big government.

Global Warming theory predates the Cap & Trade Bill.  I might believe some folks are looking forward to higher taxes now but to believe its a 20 year plan is a bit of a stretch...

Environmental regulations from the removal of dirty coal from the home heating market in St. Louis to the Catalytic Converter to unleaded gas have been fought by folks crying about their "capitalism" religion.  Thank goodness they weren't listened to in the past.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

Toronado3800 said:


> That's akin to saying crimes against murder and theft are marxist or part of big government.





Murder and Theft are akin to thread derailment.

Did you read the book?

Are you even aware of the topic?


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought The Andromeda Strain was Crichton's worse nightmare?

Man, this guy made a lot of money out of his nightrmares, but unlike Steven King Chichton actually believed his.


----------



## Samson (Dec 18, 2009)

JW Frogen said:


> I thought The Andromeda Strain was Crichton's worse nightmare?
> 
> Man, this guy made a lot of money out of his nightrmares, but unlike Steven King Chichton actually believed his.





See, its this kind of post that makes me wish the thread would stay off topic.


----------



## Diuretic (Dec 19, 2009)

Dude said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Or did the green movement emanate from socialists who can see that capitalism is destroying our habitat?  Socialism is the alternative to capitalism and as such it can combat AGW whereas capitalism is indifferent to it.
> ...



You're quite right that state capitalism in the Soviet Union really did over the environment.  When it was first established after the revolution and the ensuing civil war the Soviet Union under Lenin really went into super industrial production mode.  Lenin even brought in Taylorism to improve industrial production.  I should imagine that back then, changing the Russian economy from feudalism to industrialism, the environment wasn't really on the agenda (but I could be wrong, I'm speculating).  State capitalism under the Soviets would have brooked no Green opposition.  

Capitalism isn't stupid.  It's extremely adaptable and has shown throughout its existence that it can change itself to avoid extinction.  I might even argue that capitalism evolves.  It's doing so now.  Smart capitalists can see money in Greening the economy and that's a good thing for the environment.  Capitalists locked into high-carbon industries are opposing the Green agenda for obvious reasons.


----------



## JW Frogen (Dec 19, 2009)

Samson said:


> See, its this kind of post that makes me wish the thread would stay off topic.



I am really good at that, and my hourly rate is quite affordable.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 19, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Just like it was in the 1800s? Rain follows the plow?

Gee, I wonder if Charles Dana Wilbur consulted the President of the United States...John Adams or maybe he talked to Thomas Jefferson who began his term in 1801...

He probably didn't consult George Washington because he died in 1799...from bloodletting and calomel; feeding a patient Mercury chloride, which was the 'accepted science with a consensus' at the time!

But I'm sure Wilbur relied on satellite images...oh, wait...hmmmmmmm...

M M...now I get it, it's the size of your brain...






At least I posted relevant information. I'm sure you didn't bother to check out the author.

What next Einstein, debate if the moon is chocolate or peanut filled?

Here's your word for the day...nugget


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 19, 2009)

Dude said:


> Diuretic said:
> 
> 
> > Or did the green movement emanate from socialists who can see that capitalism is destroying our habitat?  Socialism is the alternative to capitalism and as such it can combat AGW whereas capitalism is indifferent to it.
> ...



Soviet communists...coming from the Stalinist right?

BTW, do you live on THIS planet pea brain? 

The 'concept of private property'...how about the 'concept' of the commons...property that belongs to all of us...you know, the air we breath, the water we drink, the fish, fowl, plants and animals we eat...the track record shit you briefly allude to...WHO pays for the destruction and contamination of the commons you right wing pea brain?

Free markets...HERE in America...Really? Since when? We have a subsidized market...socialism and welfare for corporations and free enterprise for the rest of us...

Better start a thread titled 'Welcome to REgressive Pea Brain Transitions!'


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2009)

Diuretic said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Ah, but there is no AGW.

Unless there are "A's" on Mars.


"Simultaneous warming on Earth and Mars suggests that our planet's recent climate changes have a naturaland not a human-inducedcause, according to one scientist's controversial theory. 

Earth is currently experiencing rapid warming, which the vast majority of climate scientists says is due to humans pumping huge amounts of greenhouse gases into the atmosphere. (Get an overview: "Global Warming Fast Facts".) 

 In 2005 data from NASA's Mars Global Surveyor and Odyssey missions revealed that the carbon dioxide "ice caps" near Mars's south pole had been diminishing for three summers in a row. "
Mars Melt Hints at Solar, Not Human, Cause for Warming, Scientist Says


----------



## mal (Dec 19, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...







peace...


----------



## Samson (Dec 19, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!





Bfgrn said:


> The problem with you pea brains is you have no real solutions, just childish whining and nay-saying...





Bfgrn said:


> BTW, do you live on THIS planet pea brain?
> 
> ...WHO pays for the destruction and contamination of the commons you right wing pea brain?
> 
> _*Better start a thread titled 'Welcome to REgressive Pea Brain Transitions!*_'



Um.........

The thread is about a book authored by Michael Crichton, Titled STATE of FEAR, and can be bought on AMAZON for your holiday reading pleasure for $9.99.

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/State-Fear-Michael-Crichton/dp/0061782661/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261237142&sr=8-1"]It is a Fictional account of Warmers Conspiring to Fake Data written BEFORE Climategate.[/ame]

Frankly, I think Crichton's science-fictional predictions will be as astonishing as Jules Verne.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 19, 2009)

Samson said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!
> ...


I think it more likely that the deniers got their idea to hack emails and "prove" a conspiracy from this silly book.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 19, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


I cannot help folks like you who are toweringly, titanically, galactically willfully ignorant of historical ironies and their parallels to today.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Dec 19, 2009)

Dude said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > The fucking idiot doesn't even realize this thread is in the "review" forum where books might be talked about.
> ...


This is, I guess, what separates legitimate religions from cults. Because in cults, the leader can be wrong, vicious, murderous, criminal and fraudulent, and that's all okay with the followers.


----------



## Samson (Dec 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



I thought the _EXACT_ same thing Ravi!!!.

..except for the "silly book" part. There's often a kernal of truth in science fiction.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Dec 19, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Just a question of honor: I wonder if the pejorative phrase "hack emails" fairly leapt from your lips when the Martins intercepted the private phone call of Speaker Gingrich.

Or are you merely a partisan, to borrow a term from the left, "hack"?


"Boehner had phoned Gingrich in December 1997 to discuss an ethics reprimand against the then-speaker of the House. A Florida couple intercepted the call on a police scanner, taped it and gave it to McDermott. The next day, a transcript of the call appeared in several newspapers.

At the time of the phone call, McDermott was one of the Democratic leaders on a House Ethics Committee investigating Gingrich for using a tax-exempt group for partisan purposes.

The Florida couple, John and Alice Martin, later pleaded guilty to wrongly recording the private call and paid a fine."

Business | Judges Say Mcdermott May Have Broken Law -- Appeals Court Revives Lawsuit Over Taping Of Gingrich Call | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## Samson (Dec 19, 2009)

PoliticalChic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



I hadn't thought of this, but indeed, Climategate could just have easily been the inspiration of someone reading the Seattle Times....Maybe that person was Crichton?


----------



## Oddball (Dec 20, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> The 'concept of private property'.*..how about the 'concept' of the commons...property that belongs to all of us...*you know, the air we breath, the water we drink, the fish, fowl, plants and animals we eat...the track record shit you briefly allude to...WHO pays for the destruction and contamination of the commons you right wing pea brain?


History has shown that when something belongs to everyone, it in fact belongs to nobody and gets treated that way. A great example is  around Yellowstone, where the "common" land was leased out to Canadians, who mined the gold and then bugged out of town leaving their cynanide sluice ponds behind, for taxpayers to clean up.



Bfgrn said:


> Free markets...HERE in America...Really? Since when? We have a subsidized market...socialism and welfare for corporations and free enterprise for the rest of us...


You couldn't be more delusional if you had to be. That socialistic welfare state has its tentacles wrapped around just about every aspect of American life. Cherry picking those aspects that you don't like, in favor of ignoring those that you do like, is the height of disingenuousness....But par for the course for you Jethro.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 21, 2009)

Dude said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > The 'concept of private property'.*..how about the 'concept' of the commons...property that belongs to all of us...*you know, the air we breath, the water we drink, the fish, fowl, plants and animals we eat...the track record shit you briefly allude to...WHO pays for the destruction and contamination of the commons you right wing pea brain?
> ...



You call me a 'Jethro' after you just gave a classic example of a subsidized market? In a TRUE free market, the cost of that Canadian mining corporation's cyanide waste would be built IN to their operating expense and it would force THEM to clean it up and force them to include those REAL costs in their market price...but they greased palms and lobbied their way into corporate welfare...

Are you really THAT clueless DUD...e


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 21, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> State of Fears is FICTION you bunch of pea brain morons!



Not anymore.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 21, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Hide the decline


----------



## Toronado3800 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm probably going to skip out on reading "State of Fear".  Although its close to the "Tom Clancy genre" I do read from time to time.

If the post is truly a book review then did you find the action stimulating and the penmanship concise or was it posted here to elicit responses on the scientific topic?



> before the Climategate Emails revealed the Conspiracy to Fabricate Science.
> 
> If you haven't read State of Fear, then now would be terrific timing.


----------



## Oddball (Dec 21, 2009)

Bfgrn said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


And that's exactly what I was talking about, as happens to collectivized property, you incoherent imbecile. 

Maybe you should've got a little more than that sixth-grade edumacation, Jethro.


----------



## Samson (Dec 21, 2009)

Toronado3800 said:


> I'm probably going to skip out on reading "State of Fear".  Although its close to the "Tom Clancy genre" I do read from time to time.
> 
> If the post is truly a book review then did you find the action stimulating and the penmanship concise or was it posted here to elicit responses on the scientific topic?
> 
> ...



"Penmanship?"

Toronato, when _WAS_ the last time you read a book? 

Before Gutenberg invented the printing press?






I found the premise of the book a little far fetched at the time I read it which was a year or two ago. However, I found Chrichton's explainations of Warmer's faulty science interesting. Now that his science fiction has been non-fictionalised, I think the book could be read from another perspective.


----------

